# New Prime-Agra... hmmmmm



## bwester (Oct 2, 2006)

Anyone else tried the new prime-agra from First Ray's?? I just got some last week (prime-agra that is, for you dirty-minded orchid people, you know who you are oke Anyways, It is definitely different and I'm not sure yet if I like it better or not. Input...anyone??


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey! I just asked that this morning! 
Blake, is it lighter like aliflor? It said on Ray's site it was heavier than before, true?


Inquiring minds want to know....


----------



## bwester (Oct 2, 2006)

Oh yeah, its heavier. I have had no floating at all, which is nice when watering. I dont see as much moisture on the sides though, which wories me a bit. I'll try to get some pics of it with the plants I repotted.


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2006)

Hrm..good. You may be our guinea pig. BTW, save some, your plants are packed and off to the post in the morning.


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2006)

i dont see it on firstrays.com. am i missing something?


----------



## likespaphs (Oct 2, 2006)

Marco said:


> ...am i missing something?


 several things, probably... as for the first ray's stuff, i dunno...


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2006)

Here you go Marco.

http://www.firstrays.com/improved_primeagra.htm


----------



## TADD (Oct 2, 2006)

Heavier = $hipping


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 2, 2006)

I liked it the way it was. Good thing I still have half a box of the old stuff. The light weight was part of the reason I wanted to switch to it.


----------



## bwester (Oct 2, 2006)

well, its alot cleaner, and Tadd, not any more expensive to ship. 
No pics yet.... my crappy camera is acting like a woman and being stubborn.


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 2, 2006)

So what are the major differences besides weight? And what is the reason it was changed? Anyone?


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2006)

I still have alot of the old one left over. And they seem to be working peachy for me.

Brian you are absolutely correct. I think im missing a winning lotto ticket and a couple of screws.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 2, 2006)

bwester said:


> well, its alot cleaner, and Tadd, not any more expensive to ship.
> No pics yet.... my crappy camera is acting like a woman and being stubborn.


Now, that is a sexist statement. You've not met some of the men in my life.oke:


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2006)

SlipperFan said:


> Now, that is a sexist statement. You've not met some of the men in my life.oke:



They act like women? oke: I get stubborn a lot i guess i act like a woman sometimes


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2006)

Some of us are stubborn, and impatient. But some of you men are too!


----------



## PHRAG (Oct 2, 2006)

I am not stepping into the battle of the sexes. Does anyone know if Ray is a member here or not?


----------



## Marco (Oct 2, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> I am not stepping into the battle of the sexes. Does anyone know if Ray is a member here or not?


:rollhappy:


----------



## bwester (Oct 2, 2006)

I dont think he is, but someone should drag his ass over here to our forum


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2006)

Nah, he is....hasn't been around since July though. Perhaps I'll email him.


----------



## bwester (Oct 2, 2006)

The only thing I dont like is that it seems they dont "snap" together as well. There seems to be alot of empty space.


----------



## ScottMcC (Oct 3, 2006)

I thought the extra empty space was the point of the improvement...better wicking plus more air space yields less chance of rotting roots, especially if you transfer over a plant with a lot of old roots that are "locked into" their old bark-loving ways.

But I haven't tried any of the new primeagra so I have no idea. I'm almost out of old primeagra though so something tells me I will be...


----------



## TADD (Oct 3, 2006)

Heather said:


> But some of you men are too!


Heather is actually a man??????


----------



## L I Jane (Oct 3, 2006)

I use aliflor for 4 paphs in the house near the front south window ( bellina & other violaceas) since they would never be warm enough if I kept in grnhse in winter.I noticed that some of the aerial roots dry out so I've been putting moss(sphag. on the top making sure I keep it moist & they seem to be doing fine.Is anyone else doing this?


----------



## Heather (Oct 11, 2006)

Ray posted a response to some of the "new and improved" questions at Orchidboard. 

http://www.orchidboard.com/community/showthread.php?p=7814#post7814


----------



## ScottMcC (Oct 11, 2006)

I ordered some primeagra (new stuff) not too long ago, so I'll post my opinions once it arrives. I've still got some of the old stuff so I can do a comparison.


----------

